# Cody Has been Adopted!!



## Gini (Feb 2, 2007)

Just wanted to let everyone know Cody has been adopted!!! He's leaving from Tucson Tuesday

night and is headed to Larry and Crissy Smith in Buena Vista, Colorado. :aktion033:

He will be pasture mates with their mini mare. He's due to arrive in his new home Wed

night or Thursday morning.

Thank you Lisa and Hauled Wright Horse Transport for taking him so soon for us.


----------



## OhHorsePee (Feb 2, 2007)

:aktion033: Good job Gini! And congratulations to the Smith's and Cody! :aktion033:

Fran


----------



## tifflunn (Feb 2, 2007)

:aktion033: Congratulations Larry, Crissy and Cody :aktion033:

:aktion033: Way to go, Lisa and Hauled Wright Horse Transport :aktion033:


----------



## Mona (Feb 3, 2007)

:aktion033: YAY! That's great news! I have marked Cody as adopted and moved him to the adopted 2007 page.


----------



## Gini (Feb 3, 2007)

Mona said:


> :aktion033: YAY! That's great news! I have marked Cody as adopted and moved him to the adopted 2007 page.


Thanks Mona.... With the son in the hospital I didn't have a chance to keep up.


----------



## lilfoot (Feb 3, 2007)

:new_multi: :new_multi: :new_multi: [SIZE=24pt]Whoo Hoo!!![/SIZE]

Great to hear! :risa8: :risa8:

Sandy


----------



## Devon (Feb 4, 2007)

Aww. Awesome!



:



:


----------

